# Hens out in Illinois



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

Can someone help me identify this mushroom. Hoping this is my first Hen


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzjZdJnv-y7ccUozbnV2VGEyOEk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)




----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)




----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)




----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes that's a Hen alright.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

machine what part of Illinois are you in


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

that one came out of McHenry, glad I finally found one


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

Two more today, they are starting to pop up


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice machine...I went out this am and found only puffballs. I'll post a pic of them on lasalle/burea board in a bit. I hear people eat them but I have no interest. Need some rain, dirt is like flour!


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Found 5-6 in Dupage County this weekend... just popped ... harvested 2 watered the rest .... also found some wood blewits and dryad saddle.... nommy!


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

Are these both Hens?


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sure looks like it... im going out today! WIsh me luck!


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Almost all past prime but i managed to grab 15lbs Sunday in Cook County... YEY


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------

